# something sweet?



## CurtisLady (Nov 21, 2009)

I really fancy something sweet like porridge and honey but where can I get my protein from?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

CurtisLady said:


> I really fancy something sweet like porridge and honey but where can I get my protein from?


Get some sugar free jelly, and mix protein in with it. You will get a nice sweet protein mousse. Or get some unflavoured whey and mix it in your porrige and honey.


----------



## CurtisLady (Nov 21, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Get some sugar free jelly, and mix protein in with it. You will get a nice sweet protein mousse. Or get some unflavoured whey and mix it in your porrige and honey.


Do you think I'm best eating this in the morning rather than now?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

The sugar free jelly option will fine any time of day. As for the porrige, probably not a great idea late evening.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

QUARK WITH SUGAR FREE JELLY CRYSTALS -TOP BANANA !

CASEIN SO PERFICK FOR BEDDY BYES

Cannot rate it enough !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

cheesecake and trifle,cut to the chase. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> cheesecake and trifle,cut to the chase. :thumbup1:


Fooker - that's just cruel  

Mmmmmm cheesecake with toffee & choc sprinkles and pecans


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

Honey, peanut butter and quark mixed together usually hits the sweet spot.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

baileys cheesecake and strawberry cheesecake hagen daz:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> Fooker - that's just cruel
> 
> Mmmmmm cheesecake with toffee & choc sprinkles and pecans


The new cheescake in Starbucks is too awesome!!!!....think its pecan and caramel:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

weeman said:


> baileys cheesecake and strawberry cheesecake hagen daz:drool: :drool: :drool:





Pelayo said:


> The new cheescake in Starbucks is too awesome!!!!....think its pecan and caramel:thumb:


 :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:

*Jem schedules trips to Blockbusters and Starbucks*


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

Why the f*ck did i click on this thread :death: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Jem said:


> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:
> 
> *Jem schedules trips to Blockbusters and Starbucks*


F*uk it.....haggen Das Strawberry cheescake:thumb: :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I am now going to make my quark:no: :crying: :sneaky2: does not seem quite so appetising now :whistling:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

you guys killin that poor lady .. i just had sugar free jelly with whey powder in it.. i have sugar free jelly orange mixed with chocolate flavor whey wicked .. or vanilla powder .. real guilt free treat


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

just mixed up some of that sugar free orange jelly and choc protein powder, not looking too nice mixed up but cant wait for it to set!!

lol thanks!

x


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

i tried this yesterday, must admit it looks mingin but it does taste lush lol x


----------

